# E&M Speciality Certification



## mitzekelley (Oct 2, 2013)

I have registered to take the E&M speciality exam. I obtained my CPC two years ago.   I have interviewed with McKesson in the past for and E&M position, but I did not have enough experience.  The group that I work for uses EMR and therefore the doctors simply click on what they did, and then the front desk person imports the charges and they get billed out.  (We are a 16 physician multi-speciality group)  I am the billing manager and we only have to get involved when a claim denies for various reasons.  The only charges we bill here at the billing office are imaging and lab.  I explained to the gentleman at McKesson that with EMR, no one has to read a clinical note and code it out.  Has anyone else ran into this?  I also know that at other practices in and around our town most of the front desk employees simply code off of a superbill that the physician circles what he did....I am just curious that with the government pushing EMR that more and more offices will have the simplicity of the click of a button and out the door it goes.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Oct 4, 2013)

mitzekelley said:


> I have registered to take the E&M speciality exam. I obtained my CPC two years ago.   I have interviewed with McKesson in the past for and E&M position, but I did not have enough experience.  The group that I work for uses EMR and therefore the doctors simply click on what they did, and then the front desk person imports the charges and they get billed out.  (We are a 16 physician multi-speciality group)  I am the billing manager and we only have to get involved when a claim denies for various reasons.  The only charges we bill here at the billing office are imaging and lab.  I explained to the gentleman at McKesson that with EMR, no one has to read a clinical note and code it out.  Has anyone else ran into this?  I also know that at other practices in and around our town most of the front desk employees simply code off of a superbill that the physician circles what he did....I am just curious that with the government pushing EMR that more and more offices will have the simplicity of the click of a button and out the door it goes.



I do not like the idea of coding from a Super Bill, coding should be based off of documentation not what they circle. (thats J.M.O) I recieved my CEMC last year, and I am glad I did. Having the E & M training and certification, I feel gives me an edge on someone who doesnt't.  Yes EMR makes it easier on the Docs (maybe)  and maybe a little harder on us coders to find work. But believe me Doctors and EMR's are not always right.  There will always be a need to check behind the Providors and the EMR's when something is denied, bundled, audited and not to mention check to make sure there is no cloning going on etc...
I may not use my CEMC everyday but it is a cert that I feel is helpful for me and looks good for my office having a certified evaluation and management coder that can go behind and verify what is being billed.
J.M.O (just my opinion)
Happy Coding!


----------



## mitzekelley (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank You for your reply!  That encourages me to go forward with that certification!


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Oct 9, 2013)

Excellent, Happy to help (even with all my typos!)
Always move forward!


----------

